# How Many recivers do you Have Dish And Directv Subs Can Anwser this Question



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I have 2 Directv Receivers But we are getting a 3rd For my moms room 


So how many do you have


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Why do you want to know? You just keep your nose out of my business and we'll be ok.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Excuse me This is A forum The Last time i checked and its a free country so i can ask questions if you dont wanna anwser my Question then dont respond


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

How do you want that question answered, owned receivers, receivers with active subscriptions? Do you want me to include the "C" band receivers I still have buried?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Why not just repost in the form of a poll ? Then everyone could answer anonymously. Options could be 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 or more

Just a thought


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ok Erase this post i will repost it in a poll


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I have 4


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Currently: A 501 + two 301s.

Next tuesday: HDVR2 + two HBH-SAs. 

So, three receivers.... and my mom gets the standalone receivers. I get the PVR, but I'm the timeshifter of the family.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

3/508 dvrs and a 721 dvr.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Amazing, wanting to be anonymous on such an issue.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I agree with pez2002. If Cyclone didn't like this thread then he didn't have to respond. But since he did so in such a sarcastic way I think he's the one with the problem. Keep your nose out of this thread if you don't care for the topic. Noone is forcing you to reply.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

hehe, Gottcha!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

501, 6000, 2600 dish, hughes- direct tv, uniden c-band ird, hooked up, 2- 1st gen. rca direct tv not used, 1 phillips direct not used, 2 sat -tec (ancient) c-band and one G.I. ird not used. (I am a pack-rat)


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a 4900 and a 3900 in use and a 2800 that I'm not using.

JohnH is my hero when it comes to satellite recievers. :eek2:


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

DirecTV: Zenith HD-SAT520, Sony SAT-T60, (2) Samsung SIR-S75, RCA DRD203RW, RCA DRD505RB
ExpressVu: 6000, 501


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

8 active Directv, 4 active DISH, 1 active "C" band, 4 parked DISH and 7 parked "C" band. Sorry I forgot 1 FTA digital receiver.


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

5 Functioning D* (1 Sony UTV, 2 Sony Sat B-60, 1 Hughes Gaebo, 1 RCA DRD480re)
1 Functioning E* (4900)

Others

7 Hughes E series
4 RCA DRD420re
5 Echostar 2800s
2 Samsungs 
1 Echostar 301
1 Motorola Digicypher (c-band)
2 Hughes GAEBOs (1 semi active test receiver)

and about 25 various D* and E* dishes

Garage sale anyone??????

Rich


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

1 - RCA DWD490RE Ultimatetv w/120GB HDD
1 - RCA DWD490RE Ultimatetv w/80GB HDD
1 - RCA DWD490RE Ultimatetv stock
1 - RCA DRD420 standard receiver

Other stuff:

1 - Mitsubishi 18" Dual-LNB dish
1 - Spaun 2X6 multi-switch (soon to be replaced with 2X8)
1 - wireless keyboard for UTV receivers


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> hehe, Gottcha!


I figured you were kidding.......

A 721 and Two Dishplayers (and a 4900 and 2700 sitting in the closet which are leased from E* from the Digital Dynamite plan.... it costs me $10 extra a month for them BUT i miss the $5 extra receiver fee, and I get the in home service plan wich saves me the $1.99 Extended Warranty (E* won't let me but it saying I am already covered), so it is a $3 a month insurance policy in case one of my receivers flakes out.


----------



## Littlebit92 (Aug 18, 2003)

JVC 3500, Dish 6000, JVC 3900, JVC 2900 in service
JVC 4500 stored


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

A 501 and a 4900 that will be replaced this very day
with a 508.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

One PVR501 feeding 3 TVs along with Winegard CR-7078 VHF/UHF/FM antenna. (Actually 2 TVs & an All-In-Wonder Video Card in my Sony VAIO computer.)

One Model 5000 in a closet.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Pete K. said:


> A 501 and a 4900 that will be replaced this very day
> with a 508.


Heh, same thing I have, and I have also been thinking of replacing my 4900 with a 508.... but since my 4900 is still picking up free stuff, doubt I will do that.

I will have a decision to make once the HDTV stuff is out. With football season coming up (college football fan), this 27 inch tv is seeming a little small, and thinking of getting a new hdtv. Not sure what i will do then, although I do imagine myself staying with dish and their very reasonably priced 811.


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

Between the office and my home I got about 15 active recievers on various accounts with 3 different providers. Its so bad, I even got recievers im paying for which im not using!


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

Whenever I think my a/v life has gone out of control, it's nice to come here and realize I am not the only one who is "cuckoo for cocoa puffs". I have 1 Gaebo,1 Hughes Platinum,1Dish 508 and 3 Comcast dig cable--1 of which is HD! Oh,and a SA Tivo with Comcast providing locals and DirecTv providing all else. I think it is amazing that my $75 Tivo 112 can take the two different providrs and make a flawless recorder/guide/scheduling interface. Is thee anything TIVO cant do???


----------

